# Stocking help...



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok I need help with my final stocking list... And help with getting my self one starter fish that can be kept in my 10 gallon and not be too cramped...

Yes this basically is a start over from another thread ( http://www.fishforums.com/forum/general-saltwater/23502-would-like-some-activity-my-temp-tank.html ), but that tread got packed with dips and turns...

Ok so things i would like to see on the final stocking list for the future 29...

1. Nox Angel or pair of Pygmy Yellowtail Angels (not all of them... 1 big one or the small ones in a male female pair)
2. Falco Hawkfish

That is deffinately not all I want in the tank... And as stated above I'm looking for a fishy i can get now that will be ok in a 10 gallon (for around 3 or so months)...

Help... what else can I get? I had pretty much decided on a clown goby as my starter fish... But it appears the hawkfish would be too aggresive for that... What options do i have while still keeping the hawk in the line up?

I'm trying to go about this right... but its a real pain in the butt...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok... What about a clown fish?

Is he small enough to fit in a 10gallon... and agressive enough to go with a hawk... but calm enough that i can mix him with smaller fish if i decide to go that route?

-me


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What about a damsel? Small, pretty, hardy and like a cichlid will likely pay attention to a person in the absence of others of its kind. I think one damsel would be ok in a 10, but you couldn't put in it with other fish later.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

emc7 said:


> but you couldn't put in it with other fish later.


Shoud that have read "but you couldnt put it in with other fish later"?

If so that is a big problem... I mean there are a ton of fish i could get that wont be good in the main tank later...

I still think a clown is my best bet... I hope to hear something soon because i really do want something in the tank, but i want to make the right choice...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump for a little help.

Also does it matter if i get an OC, Maroon, or Perc?

Would they all be fine?

Thank you in advance... I would just really like to pick on up tommorrow if you guys think that it would be a good fit...

-me


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

OK ... first off a 10G tank will be extremely delicate to upkeep. So with that in miind, I'd stick with just 1 fish in a 10G tank; perhaps an Occelleris Clownfish. Maroons are the most aggressive of all clownfish species. 

If you are looking to add a Maroon Clown in a 29G, be prepared for some aggressive behaviors towards his tankmates that will lead to deaths. The Maroon will simply claim ALL 29G in the tank as his own domain. Maroon clowns do grow upwards to 5 inches or more in maturity. 

I'd skip on having a pair of pygmy angels to a tank. Pygmy angels will fight their own species. They're OK to do in a much larger tank (150G +) with plaenty of hiding spaces. But in a 29G - no.

In a 29G, you'd do fine with just 3 or 4 small fishes. My take for a stocklist:

A pair of Ocelleris Clowns

1 goby

OR 

1 pygmy angel.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok thank you for advice...

I think im gonna go pick up a clown tommorrow (more than likely a false). I had done some reading on my own and realised that a maroon gets too big.

Later down the road i will face the reality of other tank mates in the 29. I'm just trying to find something that wont limit me too severely down the road...

The 10 is a short term venture and the 29 should be set up by summer...

I will check in tommorrow morning to see if anyone else has replied b4 i take the plunge...

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sounds like a plan


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

The clown is doing good... What do you think about adding a shrimp to the mix...

I have decided to go for more of a peaceful tank with smaller fish... i would like to have some gobies (yellow watchman would be nice) and blennies along with some active fish as well (maybe a dart fish)... What would you recommed i add shrimp wise that will be ok later with more sedimentary fish and wont harm my cleanup crew?

Like a scarlet cleaner shrimp? Think he would be ok to add?

I will say that I only have around 10lbs of live rock int he tank and its not built up very high... I dont know if this matters, but i dont really want to add any more rock until later when i tear the tank down to make it my QT tank... I should have done better aquascaping when i set it back up, but i really didnt think i would be keeping the 10 gallon going, but i decided i need a QT tank...

-me


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I picked up a small skunk cleaner today... He is acclimating... I will get pics eventually... just ahvent done it yet...

oh and i found an old whisper 10 and coverted it over to my fuge (slowed the flow as much as i could and put a light over it)... I wish it had more space in it, but i could still use about half the cheeto that i had and it got the sandwich bags our of my tank...

-me


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

an Aqua Clear would have provided more room than a whisper, but whatever works right?


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

I had the wisper... If i were buying i would have gotten an AQ70, it woudl have been easier to mod... Its more what ever is free works...

-me


----------

